# Sikhism, Hinduism And Passionate Editorials (Sikh Bulletin)



## spnadmin (Mar 1, 2011)

*Sikhism, Hinduism and Passionate Editorials, from Sikh Bulletin January/February 2011*


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 1, 2011)

Continued


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 1, 2011)

Continued


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 1, 2011)

Continued


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 1, 2011)

Rejoinder to the commentary.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

I am also very happy to learn that one most distinguished SPNer..G.Singh (PK70) has completed his book on Gurbani/Gurmatt which is now at Binding Stage...and will be soon out in the market. I cant wait to get my hands on this book..which i beleive will be worth its weight in gold.  S, G Singh Ji has most graciously promised to send me a copy by post as soon as he himself gets one !! 

In the second Letter to the editor of Sikh bullettin...Sardar G.Singh Ji is giving his valued opinion on a point raised by Dr Karminder Singh Dhillon in his Japji Sahib series...a wonderful read as always...:redturban:rangesingh: :whatzpointsing: japposatnamwaheguru:


----------

